# Javea school info please?



## charlotte8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello all, we have decided to move to Javea, we are coming to view schools and property in April, I have a son who's 3 and a daughter whos 8, my daughter has asked to go to a English speaking school which is better lady Elizabeth's or xabia's?
Also is 3 to early to send my son to either school? Advice from parents that children attend either schools would be great thanks!

Also is it easy to meet people? I'm 31 and my husband will be away a lot with his job!
Also where would you recommend old town, port or arenal??? 

Thanks 
Charlotte x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Charlotte, I don't know if you've seen it, but another thread is indicated with almost the same title at the bottom of this page. There's a post of mine in the thread with a horrible spelling mistake that a kind mod could correct
And, at the bottom of that thread, you can find more.


----------



## Emma_G (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Charlotte. The Old Town is the more traditional Spanish side of Javea, but has some very nice, classic buildings. The Arenal is the slightly more touristic side of Javea, especially in the summer months, but has lots of shops and restaurants. Best thing to do is to see it all for yourself in April .

I know Lady Elizabeths has a nursery so your son would be able to go there. Both schools have websites so you could check them for more information, or just pop in yourself in April. 

There are quite a few expats in the Javea area, so there might be a few clubs around, joining them would be a good way to meet people .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlotte8 said:


> Hello all, we have decided to move to Javea, we are coming to view schools and property in April, I have a son who's 3 and a daughter whos 8, my daughter has asked to go to a English speaking school which is better lady Elizabeth's or xabia's?
> Also is 3 to early to send my son to either school? Advice from parents that children attend either schools would be great thanks!
> 
> Also is it easy to meet people? I'm 31 and my husband will be away a lot with his job!
> ...


I know teachers at both schools & if I was to send my girls to either, it would be Lady Elizabeth, not least because they now have bilingual education, so your kids would actually learn the language of the country you have chosen to live in, while still having the familiarity of a largely 'English' education

if you want any more info, please PM me

as far as where to live - we lived in the Port when we first arrived just over 8 years ago, moved to Costa Nova on the Cabo La Nao for the 'dream villa with a pool' then spent the next 5 years moving closer to the port - imo it has the best of all worlds - easily walkable/cyclable to both the Arenal & the town & we're very happy there


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I know teachers at both schools & if I was to send my girls to either, it would be Lady Elizabeth, not least because they now have bilingual education, so your kids would actually learn the language of the country you have chosen to live in, while still having the familiarity of a largely 'English' education
> 
> if you want any more info, please PM me


I dont know much about those schools but I do have a friend who was a former teacher at XIC and he didn't say much good about it!!


----------



## charlotte8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks pesky I will look now! X
Thanks emma I have just been browsing the sites and am going to contact both schools to make an appointment, they look great! 
Looking forward to my visit in April, hubby loves the place I havnt been yet! I trust him lol


----------



## charlotte8 (Feb 10, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> I dont know much about those schools but I do have a friend who was a former teacher at XIC and he didn't say much good about it!!


Thanks Steve x


----------



## charlotte8 (Feb 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I know teachers at both schools & if I was to send my girls to either, it would be Lady Elizabeth, not least because they now have bilingual education, so your kids would actually learn the language of the country you have chosen to live in, while still having the familiarity of a largely 'English' education
> 
> if you want any more info, please PM me
> 
> as far as where to live - we lived in the Port when we first arrived just over 8 years ago, moved to Costa Nova on the Cabo La Nao for the 'dream villa with a pool' then spent the next 5 years moving closer to the port - imo it has the best of all worlds - easily walkable/cyclable to both the Arenal & the town & we're very happy there


Thanks a lot for your reply, yes I read that online they start spainish from age 2, lady Elizabeth does sound a lot better!
Been browsing property around the port online, fab! So exciting! 
Thanks if I think of anything I will message you.
Cheers x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlotte8 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, yes I read that online they start spainish from age 2, lady Elizabeth does sound a lot better!
> Been browsing property around the port online, fab! So exciting!
> Thanks if I think of anything I will message you.
> Cheers x


I'm happy to tell you anything you want to know about Jávea on the forum 

it's just some of the specific school stuff I'd rather keep to PM


----------



## Trishc (Mar 24, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I'm happy to tell you anything you want to know about Jávea on the forum
> 
> it's just some of the specific school stuff I'd rather keep to PM


Hi Charlotte this post is nearly identical to the ones I've been putting up recently! We're doing our first visit in April, I've three little girls and my husband will be travelling a lot for work, but has completely sold me on the move, despite having not been out myself yet!

I'd love to hear how you got on :>

Xabiachica, thanks for your help so far on the other posts  I am trying to figure out how to PM you but I think I have to post another time maybe before I can do that. I've appointments set up to meet with the two international schools but Im quite keen to try and get the girls into Arenal Primary and was wondering if you know if it would be possible to get in touch with them before hand, or call in while we are there?:confused2:

We'd also love to be put in touch with anyone else who might be willing who may have kids our age, the girls are 8, 5 and 1 if its not too much trouble


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trishc said:


> Hi Charlotte this post is nearly identical to the ones I've been putting up recently! We're doing our first visit in April, I've three little girls and my husband will be travelling a lot for work, but has completely sold me on the move, despite having not been out myself yet!
> 
> I'd love to hear how you got on :>
> 
> ...


you should be able to PM me now  or very soon, anyway


----------

